# Проблема лишнего веса



## oleg45120 (16 Сен 2013)

С каждым днем ловлю себя на мысли, что хочу легкий аккордеон. Но не просто маленький и легкий, а качественный инструмент с хорошим мощным звуком, с приятный теплым тембром, естественно с ломаной декой (кларнет, фагот). Мне кажется что сейчас наблюдается застой в производстве аккордеонов. На фабриках пытаются удешевить производство. А новых технологий, новых разработок я не наблюдаю. Мне кажется, что уменьшение веса - это приоритетное направление, в котором должны двигаться производители. Ведь у многих аккордеонистов проблемы со спиной. У меня сейчас очень неплохой аккордеон (Victoria Poeta). Но играть стоя на инструменте, который весит 13 кг очень тяжело. В то же время, не хочется играть на дешевом Вельтмастере. Очень жду от производителей, в первую очередь от итальянцев уменьшения веса аккордеонов.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (16 Сен 2013)

Актуальная проблема. Особенно для детей.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Сен 2013)

Олег, Вы затронули интересную тему, на мой взгляд. У меня к Вам и остальным музыкантам вопрос: имеет-ли смысл изготавлять корпус баяна из липы? Приемущество липы в том, что она лёгкая и обладает отличными резонансными свойствами. Кроме того, она очень хорошо обрабатывается и доступна. Основной недостаток: мягкая. В результате, если надавить ногтём или задеть липовым баяном об угол, то останется вмятина. Как Вы думаете, смогли бы Вы и другуе музыканты так осторожно пользоваться инструментом, чтобы не повреждать его?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (16 Сен 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> У меня к Вам и остальным музыкантам вопрос: имеет-ли смысл изготавлять корпус баяна из липы?


Зачем изобретать велосипед? Лучше фанеры пока ничего не изобрели. НО это должна быть не простая фанера, какую сейчас обычно используют на том же АККО. На фабриках в советское время использовали т.н. "авиационную фанеру". Итальянцы экспериментировали включая в фанерные слои красное дерево или даже слои алюминия. Можно пробовать разные клеи. Вот в каком направлении надо вести эксперименты. Но это всё стоит денег...
Корпус, как диффузор динамика, должен быть в меру тонким, прочным и максимально звучащим во всём баянно-аккордеонном диапазоне (без слышимых "волчков").


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Сен 2013)

Владимир, спасибо за коментарий. Но позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Фанера как раз таки по звуковым качествам уступает буку и уж тем более липе. Из бука, между прочим делали баяны и гармони. Сейчас не знаю, но думаю что тоже делают. А фанера это просто удешевление производства. Конечно, фанера твёрже липы, и иммено поэтому я задал свой вопрос.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (16 Сен 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> А фанера это просто удешевление производства


Далеко не так. *Правильная* фанера это отличный по акустике материал для *наших* инструментов. Напоминаю, Что фанера представляет собой склеенный шпон (под углом в 90 град.). А вот *какой* шпон и каким клеем склеен... 
Так же Вы не сбрасывайте со счетов принцип целесообразности. Применять цельную пластину дерева (однородную, без сучков)- очень дорого, а т.н. срощенка уже будет нестабильна по звуку. Вы знаете, сколько стоят "дрова" на гитару? Отпадёт всякое желание экспериментировать с натур. деревом.


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Сен 2013)

Мне кажется, что нужно поставить задачу облегчить механики


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Сен 2013)

Олег, если механику облегчить (существенно и без упрощения), то она будет очень не надёжной. Это если не менять материал. А если перейти со стали на титан, то разница в весе будет очень даже ощутима. У Вас, кстати, не титановая ли механика на Виктории?


----------



## sedovmika (17 Сен 2013)

К сожалению все идет к упрощению, - фанерные корпуса, да и "научный" подход к их проектированию отсутствует (не слыхал чтобы в Италии было бы нечто научного учреждения по проектированию корпусов и прочих элементов баянов, аккордеонов). Получился "сдвиг" в качестве изготовления инструментов в сторону удешевления производства, а качественные инструменты стоят непомерно дорого. простой пример: берем Супиту, ставим на басовую решетку, раздвигаем меха, приподнимая правую часть и нажимаем несколько кнопок (клавиш), и даем спокойно меху сложится под собственным весом. Получается такой рёв, что диву даешься. Проделайте это с другими (итальянскими) инструментами, - такого эффекта уже не будет. Вот вам качество корпуса, резонаторов, голосов. Напоминаю, что у ней полукорпуса выточены из цельного куска дерева. Что трудно делать корпуса для других инструментов, цены ведь заоблачные!


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Сен 2013)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
я даже не знаю. но у меня аккордеон довольно тяжелый, особенно левый полукорпус


----------



## Vladimir Zh (17 Сен 2013)

Любой инструмент можно оптимизировать по весу, звуку и т.д., но для этого надо иметь, всего лишь, возможности и голову Волковича или Самоделкина.


----------



## Valah (17 Сен 2013)

Как я понимаю, легкий аккордеон нужен если играть стоя. Но есть ещё два варианта: играть сидя или, зафиксировать аккордеон на специальную стойку. Мне недавно продемонстрировали подобный агрегат, на котором можно надежно закрепить инструмент. Как рассказал мне владелец стойки, он видел аналогичные ещё в 80-е годы в бывшей Югославии, а сейчас итальянцы такими пользуются (ему тоже из Европы привезли). Как по мне, для солидных концертов не подойдет, а для игры в ресторане и на корпоративе (если играть долго) - годится.


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Сен 2013)

*Valah*,
Подставка - не вариант, таскать тяжелый инструмент тоже не очень приятно


----------



## parovoZZ (17 Сен 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Но не просто маленький и легкий, а качественный инструмент с хорошим мощным звуком



Что-то первое не вяжется со вторым. По крайней мере гармошек с баянным/аккордионным рыком я не встречал.


----------



## oleg45120 (18 Сен 2013)

*parovoZZ*,
Я поэтому и пишу, что хочу купить не обычный 34, а хороший инструмент, но легкий

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Олег, если механику облегчить (существенно и без упрощения), то она будет очень не надёжной. Это если не менять материал. А если перейти со стали на титан, то разница в весе будет очень даже ощутима. У Вас, кстати, не титановая ли механика на Виктории?


C фабрики написали, что в механике используют специальный алюминий


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (18 Сен 2013)

Скорее всего, они имели ввиду алюминиевый сплав типа дюралюминия. В правой давно применяют алюминиевые сплавы, а вот в левой я пока не встречал. Если же они используют "алюминий" в левой, то без упрощения конструкции вряд ли можно заметно облегчить конструкцию.

Встречный вопрос: насколько удобно иметь два инструмента? Скажем у Вас один инструмент был бы просто двухголосый с очень красивым тембром и при этом лёгкий (где -то порядка 6 кг). А второй потяжелее, но с наворотами. Во время выступления Вы используете их поочерёдно, чтобы давать отдохнуть плечам от тяжести навороченного баяна/аккордеона. Конечно таскать придётся два инструмента, а это само по себе уже неудобно. Для этого можно воспользоваться тележкой с колёсиками.

Telezhka


----------



## chinyaev (18 Сен 2013)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
По поводу липы ответ очевиден. Липа очень быстро и активно берет в себя влагу. Если Вы хотите мочало, а не корпус, тогда липа вполне подойдет.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (18 Сен 2013)

*Chinyaev,*

Вы для меня заново Америку открыли. Правда я никогда серёзно не изучал вопрос впитывания липой влаги, а просто считал что она примерно как и другие породы дерева, применяемые для корпусов музыкальных инструментов. Если Вас не затруднит, то напишите немного подробнее как убедиться в том что "...липа очень быстро и активно берет в себя влагу." Или дайте ссылку где можно про это почитать.

Мой опыт работы с липой подсказывает, что она вполне устойчива к перепадам влажности. Я иногда балуюсь резьбой по дереву, при этом липа у меня наиболее ходовое дерево. Некоторые работы я ничем не покрывал, и они в приличном состоянии после многих лет. А влажность у нас тут летом, надо заметить, просто жуть. Без кондиционера на втором этаже вообще не уснёшь. 

На интернете читал что из липы делают корпуса для электрогитар. Вот, к примеру, упоминается здесь

Да ещё когда-то наткнулся на видео где упоминается первая хроматическая гармонь, изготовленная мастером Чулковым, который использовал именно липовую тесину для корпуса. Вот то видео (упоминание на 3:40).

Я не сторонник дебатов, а тем более попыток кого-то переубедить на интернете. Мне просто интересно разобраться для себя в этом вопросе. Так что буду признателен за любые замечания.


----------



## oleg45120 (18 Сен 2013)

Simone Zanchini сделали новый аккордеон на Ottavianelli. Корпус из ели. Причем без целуллоида


----------



## chinyaev (18 Сен 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Правда я никогда серёзно не изучал вопрос впитывания липой влаги, а просто считал что она примерно как и другие породы дерева, применяемые для корпусов музыкальных инструментов


Любой плотник со стажем больше 2х дней знает, что липа относится к мягким породам дерева, очень сильно впитывает влагу, очень плохо резонирует и т.д. В общем откройте какое - нибудь пособие начинающего плотника и все поймете. Мастера во все времена искали наиболее подходящую древесину для изготовления инструментов. Многовековой опыт проб и ошибок выявил, что наиболее подходящей является сосна. Помимо этого еще учтены параметры определенного вида сосны, географического положения необходимого дерева, точный возраст, время года, в которое его берут, метод сушки и т.д. и т.п. Есть еще несколько подходящих пород деревьев, подходящих для изготовления корпусов инструментов, но Липа к ним ни каким боком не относится. При влажности более 60% липа начнет сыреть и в течение года покроется черной плесенью. Изменится и ее объем, из за чего все элементы, имеющие крепление к такому корпусу, тоже немного сдвинуться. Если даже ее покрыть лаком, защитив, таким образом, от влаги, то корпус будет подвержен сильным повреждениям от ударов и будет плохо резонировать. Если сделать его более толстым, нежели конкурентная фонера, то резонанс (который оставляет желать лучшего) будет еще хуже. Ну и так далее со всеми вытекающими. Лучше других Липа пригодна для резьбы по дереву (легко работать из за мягкости и податливости древесины), изготовления бочек (древесина быстро вбирает влагу и все щели автоматически закрываются).


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (19 Сен 2013)

Возможно моё представление о стойкости липы к изменению влажности не верно. Я бы с удовольствием почитал об этом в каком-нибудь пособии для начинающего плотника. Но здесь русские книги достать довольно проблематично. Пытался найти что-нибудь серьёзное на интернете, но пока безуспешно. Зато нашёл много информации о том как хороша липа для отделки бань и саун. А там и влажность и температура меняются в широких пределах. Кстаи, на моей Родине есть банька, так в парилке скамейки сделаны из липы. Этим скамейкам очень много лет (больше 30 точно) и их ни разу не меняли. Вот я подумал, что липа довольна стойкая к перемене влажности. 

Ежели Вы знаете где на интернете описано насколько липа плохо переносит изменение влажности, а также о том что она плохо резонирует, то не сочтите за труд, дайте ссылку, пожалуйста.


----------



## chinyaev (19 Сен 2013)

Если Вы будете руководствоваться данными интернета, а не объективной реальностью, то ни чего хорошего из этого не выйдет. Вы попробуйте сделать баню из липы и все сами поймете.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Сен 2013)

Уважаемый *Sergey_Semenov*. Вы делаете одну большую ошибку. Вы вычленяете один фактор, влияющий на тембр инструмента, и пытаетесь за счёт его изменения достичь очень хорошего звука. Если бы всё так было просто... Поверьте, в реальности всё намного сложнее. И, даже если Вам удастся воплотить "липовый" корпус в реальность, боюсь, что Вас ждёт разочарование. А если эксперимент удастся, то не факт, что повторение его приведёт к стабильному хорошему результату. Вдаваться в сложнейшие акустические дебри я не буду. Люди труды писали на эту тему.


----------



## oleg45120 (19 Сен 2013)

*Vladimir Zh*, так от чего же зависит стабильность?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (20 Сен 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Уважаемый Sergey_Semenov. Вы делаете одну большую ошибку. Вы вычленяете один фактор, влияющий на тембр инструмента, и пытаетесь за счёт его изменения достичь очень хорошего звука.



Какой фактор?

ссылка на интересную публикацию про резонансную древесину


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Сен 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Vladimir Zh, так от чего же зависит стабильность?


Мы этот вопрос задали в своё время Николаю Фёдоровичу Самоделкину. Он ответил, что, проработав большое количество времени на фабрике, сам не сможет предугадать, какой по звуку выйдет инструмент. Как "звёзды" сойдутся, так и будет. Общая тенденция звучания, конечно, будет ясна. А вот каким будет инструмент по звуку, рядовым или хорошим, до последнего неясно.
Се ля ви.

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Какой фактор?


Фактор материала корпуса.
P.s. У того же Страдивари выдающихся инструментов не так много.

_Вдогонку._
У нас в муз.училище есть Юпитер, подаренный Б.Н.Ельциным. Делали по спец.заказу. Баринов над мастерами, поди, с автоматом стоял. Механика - супер, голоса - на уровне, а по звуку - крепкий бездушный середнячок вышел. Выводы делайте сами.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (20 Сен 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> У нас в муз.училище есть Юпитер, подаренный Б.Н.Ельциным.


Простите за "издевку", а баяна подаренного или заигранного В.С.Черномырдиным Вам случайно не попадалось?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Сен 2013)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Простите за "издевку", а баяна подаренного или заигранного В.С.Черномырдиным Вам случайно не попадалось?



Борис Николаевич к Екатеринбургу (Свердловску) имел, скажем так, прямое отношение. А Виктор Степанович, сами понимаете, - никакого. Вот такие пироги.


----------



## oleg45120 (21 Сен 2013)

Немного ушли от темы. Так как все-таки облегчить аккордеон. Что в инструменте нужно изменить в первую очередь?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (21 Сен 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Немного ушли от темы. Так как все-таки облегчить аккордеон. Что в инструменте нужно изменить в первую очередь?


Если в инструменте грамотно спроектированный корпус и механики, с соблюдением всех норм (акустических и сопромату - см. Википедию), то облегчать нЕчего. Если же это самодеятельность на подобии АККО (список из наших и зарубежных аккордеонов и баянов огромен), то можно экспериментировать сколько угодно, но результат всегда будет трудно предсказуем. 
Главное надо помнить, что любой инструмент - это, как человеческий организм, единое целое. Отрезая или меняя что-то в одном месте, мы можем получить ухудшение параметров в другом.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (21 Сен 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Немного ушли от темы. Так как все-таки облегчить аккордеон. Что в инструменте нужно изменить в первую очередь?



Мне кажется, что для облегчения веса инструмента нужно, в первую очередь, изменить материалы. Но, как правило, более лёгкие материалы обладающие такими же остальными свойствами (или хотя бы сравнимыми), стоят дороже, а порой намного дороже. 
К примеру, дерево, которое мы одсуждали выше: если производить более тщательный отбор чем обычно на фабриках, то стоимость отобранного дерева становится значительно выше. Кстати, в ролике о Гусаровском Юпитере, сам Евгений Иванович говорит, что из 20 кубов они полкуба или куб наберут. То есть уже можно видеть что для коркусов баяна приходится делать нехилый отбор дерева. Если же взять какой-то другой сорт дерева (не буду называть конкретно), то отбор станет ещё сильнее, например потому что некоторые деревья вырастают меньше по диаметру. Мне по работе иногда приходится сталкиваться с проблемой отбора материалов для космической техники. У нас, правда это относится к металлам, но должен сказать что пропорции (то есть то что будет использовано для конечного продукта по отношению к той "куче" из которой сделан выбор) порой очень изумляют.

Другой фактор это конструкция самого баяна, а на языке моих коллег - дизайн, который тоже оптимизируется с учётом производства и последующей ремонтопригодности. Дизайн можно изменить для облегчения веса, но как Владимир написал выше результат будет проигрышным по другим параметрам (например надёжности). Или же опять сталкнёмся с космичекой ценой. К примеру, у Вас Олег в Виктории стоят алюминиевые рычаги, соединяющие клавиши и клапана. Они прямоугольного сечения и сплошные, а их можно сделать, скажем овального сечения да ещё пустотелыми, при этом их прочность будет точно такой же, а вес чуть легче. Но такие рычаги будут стоить в несколько раз дороже. Для космонавтики и военной техники это применяется часто, а для массового производства почти никогда из-за дороговизны.

Вообщем, вся моя писанина сводится к тому что *можно сделать чуть легче, но будет сильно дороже*.


----------



## DiDyLiZ (21 Сен 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> ...но должен сказать что пропорции (то есть то что будет использовано для конечного продукта по отношению к той "куче" из которой сделан выбор) порой очень изумляют...


Чему изумляться то?. Имхо такой отбор для создания истинно качественного продукта - абсолютно нормальное явление. 
Лишь одна виноградинка берется из целой виноградной кисти, один листочек с ветки чайного куста...


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (21 Сен 2013)

DiDyLiZ писал:


> Лишь одна виноградинка берется из целой виноградной кисти, один листочек с ветки чайного куста...


В нашем деле пропорции на несколько порядков выше. И это особенно обострилось после того как многие материалы стали изготавливать в Китае и перестали производить в штатах. В результате мы закупаем метал по очень дешёвой цене, а после тестирования и сортировки сдаём в металолом почти всё, отобрав лишь мизерную часть. Причём, мизерную это ещё преувеличение.

Мне по работе постоянно приходится иметь дело с проблемой уменьшения веса, поскольку наш отдел в основном ориентировам на космос. В подавляющем большинстве случаев стоимость слегка облегчённого продукта становится просто недоступной для коммерческого сектора. А вообще, проблема уменьшения веса очень распространённая, и порой сталкиваешься с абсурдными ситуациями. Но зато работа инженера от этого становится ещё более интересной.


----------



## Bondarenko (21 Сен 2013)

Цитата:


> Если же это самодеятельность на подобии АККО


Пардон, а можно поподробнее?


----------



## ze_go (22 Сен 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Если же это самодеятельность на подобии АККО


Bondarenko писал:


> Пардон, а можно поподробнее?


тоже как-то заинтересовало...


----------



## uri (22 Сен 2013)

хо-хо,акко самодеятельность?))ну лет так 15 назад еще может быть...Vladimir Zh а на чем основано утверждение?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Сен 2013)

uri писал:


> хо-хо,акко самодеятельность?))ну лет так 15 назад еще может быть...Vladimir Zh а на чем основано утверждение?



Я эти полуинструменты вынужден доводить до ума уже более 10 лет. Увы, цельнопланочных аккордеонов в мире больше не производит никто. Баяны же по-любому предпочтительнее заводские Юпитера. 
Теперь на чём основано моё утверждение. 
Аккордеоны: 
Безграмотно спроектированный корпус. Вот где раздолье в уменьшении веса. Сравните толщину корпуса (и материалы) у Юпитера и у АККО. Будете неприятно удивлены. Далее, огромное количество ненужной древесины на врезке грифа в корпус. Сам корпус - незвучащий, тупой. А у хороших Юпитеров он "поёт".
В левой механике очень много конструктивных просчётов. Начиная с алюминия на валиках, что делает механику просто неремонтопригодной, и заканчивая неправильно просчитанными плечами рычагов. Когда одно плечико длинное, а другое - короткое и т.д. и т.п. В результате мы имеем вязкую механику, которую не исправишь никак. Сравните отрегулированную юпитеровскую механику и механику АККО. Я понимаю, что задача Авралёва-старшего была не повторить конструкцию Юпитера (иначе надо отчислять авторские). 
В правой у аккордеонов главный косяк - дэки "ходят" в межсезонье (Урал и Сибирь). Тупо: включают батареи - поднимаются все клапана в ломаной деке, регулируем, т.к. играть невозможно. Выключают батареи - поднимаются клапана в прямой деке. Регулируем в обратную сторону. И это не смотря на огромное количество древесины в правом полукорпусе. Противоядие мы, конечно, нашли, но это стоит денег. Согласен, что за пятнадцать лет надёжность немного возросла за счёт применения упрочнений, НО конструкция то осталась СТАРАЯ. Если механика грамотно спроектирована, то ИЗНОС У НЕЁ ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ МИНИМАЛЬНЫЙ!
Теперь о баянах.
В правой Авралёв тупо скопировал тульскую механику. Она на втулках. Это её главное достоинство. А если Вам, ни дай бог, придётся, её (механику) разобрать... Попробуйте открутит более *СТА* кнопок. А они имеют поганую особенность ломаться. Вы вспомните и конструктора этой механики, и его маму.
Эти инструменты звучат только благодаря хорошему размеру голосов. Они мне нравятся больше юпитеровских. Эти голоса часто с плохой вытеркой, недоклёпанные (в результате инструменты плохо держат строй), но умудряются прокачать эти монстры. Тембрально все АККО безликие. 
Я написал только о самом наболевшем. Мелочей намного больше.
А что Вы вообще хотите получить, если инструмент, с нуля, делает, фактически один человек - Владимир Авралёв. Да, это был талантливый баянист и мастер. На Юпитер же работал не один Волкович. Был задействован большой коллектив. В результате - Юпитер получился как автомат Калашникова, а Авралёв 10 лет пытался довести до ума инструмент за наш с Вами счёт.


----------



## ze_go (22 Сен 2013)

хороший пост. со многим согласен. как мастер...
НО... есть тенденция РОСТА, что немаловажно... а мы потерпим... не Боги горшки обжигали. .. 
конкуренция сыграет свою роль, рано или поздно...
"Юпитер" же пока вне конкуренции (!)


----------



## Bondarenko (22 Сен 2013)

1.Механики:
Сравнивал, и неоднократно, механики Юпитера и АККО. Давайте брать новые инструменты. Ни о какой вязкости механики на современных АККО речи идти не может! На новой модели De Luxe дополнительно ставят заемный механизм, делающий механику бесшумной. Левая рука вообще порхает! Какая вязкость? Старые АККО не рассматриваю, т.к. это были "недобаяны". И с надежностью у АККО все в порядке. Говорю по личному опыту активной эксплуатации в течение 8 лет. На конкурсе в Италии, при влажности близкой к 100%, многие "юпитеровцы" имели проблемы с механиками. Некоторые даже феном сушили...АККО достойно выдержал смену климата. Насчет просчетов в конструкции спорить не буду, скажу одно - на фабрике не дураки работают. Да и мне, как исполнителю, важнее результат, а не конструкция.
2. Износ. 
Возьмите любой старый Юпитер, и ваша теория о минимуме износа при правильной конструкции окажется несостоятельной. Ходовка от пробега умирает, и с этим ничего не поделать.
3."Сто кнопок"
Отсутствие гребенок на правом грифе дань - итальянской моде. У них так же. Объясняется надежностью правой механики (тут ваша теория о правильной конструкции срабатывает!). Нечего туда лазить, если все в порядке! По той же причине и крышка ломаной деки намертво запечатана (у итальянцев. на АККО попроще). На Юпитере это, конечно, не "проканало" бы. Один сломанный рычаг - и ремонта было бы на неделю! А рычагов там немало ломается...
3.Корпус
У вас устаревшая информация. На новой модели, упомянутой выше, делается тонкий корпус, существенно облегчающий баян.
4. Деки.
Да, ходят. Только у аккордеонов определенных лет выпуска. На новых инструментах эта проблема устранена не менее успешно, чем вами.
5. Автомат Калашникова.
Видимо вам по роду деятельности приходится сталкиваться больше с АККО, чем с Юпитером, но "легендарная надежность" этих инструментов вызывает только улыбку. Наверное от этой "надежности" наши мэтры свои именные аккорды в итальянские корпусы переставили бы при первой возможности. Не буду углубляться в негатив, но ликбез об "автомате Калашникова" может провести любой исполнтитель, играющий на нем.
6. После некоторой модернизации производства на последних АККО практически не ломаются голоса! 

Итог.
По соотношению цена/качество АККО не имеет ни аналогов, ни конкурентов на сегодняшний день. За 450-500 тыс.руб. вы получаете качественный цельный аккорд ручного производства (не Титлбаховские голоса у Баринова и корейские у Гусарова) и неубиваемые механики итальянского качества. Это взгляд исполнителя, а не мастера или дилера.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Сен 2013)

Несмотря на всё, что я написал (мои клиенты не дадут мне соврать), если спрашивают, какой аккордеон брать, то говорю, берите АККО. Альтернативы на сегодняшний день - нет. Но честно предупреждаю, что лёгкой жизни в эксплуатации этих инструментов не будет.


----------



## Bayanist711 (22 Сен 2013)

*oleg45120*,
Олег, а почему ваш аккордеон VICTORIA POETA, весит 13 кг? В то время когда кнопочный аккордеон VICTORIA POETA весит 10,6кг. Я так думаю что, вес 10,6 это очень хорошо для инструмента такого класса, и с такими характеристиками!

И ещё один такой вопрос... У меня кнопочный аккордеон кусковой итальянского производства, диапазон 46 нот. Можно ли в него поставить цельнапланочные голоса? Зазвучит он лучше после этого?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (23 Сен 2013)

Я прошу прощения у Олега за очередное отступление от заявленной темы. 
Уважаемый *Bondarenko*. Вы рассуждаете, как исполнитель, я как мастер, через руки которого проходят практически все *новые* инструменты АККО нашего города, а так же Ханты-Мансийска (старые в расчёт не беру). Да, Вы правы, Юпитер становится хуже (точнее бюджетная часть линейки), но АККО намного лучше никогда не станет. И причины здесь чисто конструктивные. Я могу, как мастер, написать развёрнутый контраргумент на каждый Ваш аргумент. Но не буду. Сайт создан не для этого. У меня был телефонный разговор с Дмитрием Авралёвым (сразу после смерти Владимира). Поводом послужили несколько инструментов, которые посыпались в первый же месяц эксплуатации. Дмитрий - хороший думающий руководитель. Он создал команду, вырастил мастеров. Многие вещи он видел и с тех пор многое исправлено. Но, остаётся главная проблема, исправить которую, пока, невозможно. Что бы создать автомобиль нужны огромные человеческие и финансовые затраты. Баян, Аккордеон - не менее, если не более, сложный механизм. Если у Волковича и Самоделкина эти ресурсы были, то у Авралёва они отсутствовали. Отсюда в его инструментах большое количество несуразностей. 
Тему больше развивать не буду. А напоследок подумайте: купите ли Вы инструмент АККО после, скажем, двух хозяев? А Юпитер? Я имею ввиду настоящий, фабричный, а не кухонной сборки.


----------



## oleg45120 (23 Сен 2013)

Bayanist711 писал:


> Олег, а почему ваш аккордеон VICTORIA POETA, весит 13 кг?


Меня самого терзает этот вопрос. В каталоге написано 10,6, итальянцы никак не хотят отвечать на этот вопрос


----------



## Bondarenko (23 Сен 2013)

Уважаемый, Vladimir Zh! Вы совершенно правы, что я рассуждаю как исполнитель! Я об этом и сам говорил! Просто хочется немного объективности в оценках, а не пространные рассуждения о ресурсах и финансовых затратах. Я не по телефону общаюсь с Д.Авралевым, а бываю на фабрике не реже раза в год. Поверьте, там и ресурсы и команда и финансовые затраты! Ваши посты, по-сути, являются антирекламой АККО! Незнающие люди прочитают и решат, что АККО - дрова, а Юпитер - безупречный инструмент. Это не так! Есть минусы и у АККО, не меньше их и у Юпитера! Про цену/качество я уже писал, но есть еще один момент - если у АККО есть тенденция к прогрессу за последние годы, то Юпитера становятся хуже и дороже.


----------



## oleg45120 (23 Сен 2013)

*Bondarenko*,а сколько сейчас стоит юпитер?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (23 Сен 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Bayanist711Олег, а почему ваш аккордеон VICTORIA POETA, весит 13 кг?
> 
> Меня самого терзает этот вопрос. В каталоге написано 10,6, итальянцы никак не хотят отвечать на этот вопрос


... а может ремни составляют разницу?


----------



## oleg45120 (23 Сен 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> ... а может ремни составляют разницу?


 СОМНЕВАЮСЬ


----------



## Bondarenko (23 Сен 2013)

Цитата:


> Bondarenko,а сколько сейчас стоит юпитер?




На форуме есть специалисты по Юпитерам, у них, наверное, самая свежая информация. Насколько я знаю, гусаровский 350 тыс., бариновский от 550тыс., если именной аккорд, то и до 700-800тыс. может цена доходить. В Европу через перекупов знаю за 25 тыс. евро баян продали (пару лет назад). Слышал интересную историю от авторитетных людей. Китайский муз. ВУЗ решил купить самый лучший в мире баян! Ну, чтобы супер-пупер-мега-люкс! В результате им впарили бариновский Юпитер за 80 тыс. у.е.! Что и говорить, бренд раскрученный!))

По поводу веса итальянских инструментов. Мне Андреа Балоне Бурини говорил, что вес в прайсах - это рекламный ход. Кто-то ближе к реальному пишет, кто-то скидывает пару кг.


----------



## Bayanist711 (23 Сен 2013)

Bondarenko писал:


> По поводу веса итальянских инструментов. Мне Андреа Балоне Бурини говорил, что вес в прайсах - это рекламный ход. Кто-то ближе к реальному пишет, кто-то скидывает пару кг.


Почему на сайте Баллоне Бурини нет ничего, а только контактная информация. Где можно посмотреть их каталог инструментов?


----------



## oleg45120 (24 Сен 2013)

Bayanist711 писал:


> Почему на сайте Баллоне Бурини нет ничего, а только контактная информация. Где можно посмотреть их каталог инструментов?


Сайт у них давно не работает, попробуйте ему на фейсбук написать

Bondarenko писал:


> По поводу веса итальянских инструментов. Мне Андреа Балоне Бурини говорил, что вес в прайсах - это рекламный ход. Кто-то ближе к реальному пишет, кто-то скидывает пару кг.


Я смотрел аккордеон Фрэнка Марокко, он был очень легкий, правда трехголосный, без пиколки. На моем инструменте тяжелый левый полукорпус. Может нахимичили. Смотрел на фабрике новую модель Poeta Piuma - очень легкий 9 кг и 4-х голосный.

Кстати вопрос. Насколько облегчится инструмент, если убрать пиколку?


----------



## Valah (24 Сен 2013)

А может быть на этот вопрос посмотреть с другой стороны и попробовать немного заняться спортом? Я не имею ввиду железо таскать, а элементарную зарядку с небольшим упором на развитие мышц спины, или плавание (ещё лучше)... Кстати - может стоит создать отдельную тему касательно физических упражнений, причем с первых шагов обучения...


----------



## Bayanist711 (24 Сен 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Сайт у них давно не работает, попробуйте ему на фейсбук написать


Спасибо.


----------



## oleg45120 (24 Сен 2013)

*Valah*,
Безусловно, зарядка нужна! Но и вес инструмента уменьшать нужо


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (26 Сен 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Кстати вопрос. Насколько облегчится инструмент, если убрать пиколку?


... на пару кило примерно (оценка на глаз)


----------



## oleg45120 (27 Сен 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> ... на пару кило примерно (оценка на глаз)


а за счет чего 2 кг уйдет?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Сен 2013)

Я исходил из того, что если убрать по одному голосу в мелодии и в басах, то конструкция немного упростится: уменьшится количество рамок с язычками и лайковыми проёмами (по 500 грам на наждой стороне); резонаторы станут легче (может быть ещё грам 200); механика также облегчает (грамчиков эдак так на 500); ну и второстепенные штучки, такие как регистровые переключатели могут сэкономить ещё немного (порядка 300 грамулек).

Это лишь только прикидки. Наверное, более объективный путь найти ответ на Ваш вопрос - это просто сравнить две модели одной фирмы, которые отличаются на один голос. Вот, например, у Виктории есть четырёхголосная Поэта A420VP_P - Piuma (9.0 кг) и пятиголосная Поэта A450VP - Poeta V (10.8 кг). Разница 1.8 килограм.

Интересно что скажут другие по этому поводу...


----------



## oleg45120 (27 Сен 2013)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
я думаю, что 5 головная виктория потяжелее будет. У меня 4 голоса, но 47 клавиш 13 кг


----------

